# Problems with QL Spaces and Logic Pro X



## Chris Hurst (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi All.

I purchased QL Spaces this weekend and it does indeed sound great.

I'm having problems with it sometimes in Logic Pro X though - as in it is not loading up the preset when re-opening a project.

For example, I'll set up a reverb on some strings, save the project and close Logic. When I re-open Logic it loads the plugin but no reverb preset, so just the dry sound & I then have to reload the preset.

It doesn't do this every time however!

Has anybody else had a similar issue?

Thanks


----------



## Tatu (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi.

I've had this for a long, long time; reload a project and discover an empty instance, which doesn't respond to anything - I can't edit it, but have to remove it and set it all over again.

And yeah, it's a random bug that.


----------



## Chris Hurst (Feb 18, 2015)

That's exactly it - frustrating!

Is this just a Logic problem, does anyone know?

I also have Studio One and have been toying with the idea of trying some of this style music in that program, as I love the drag and drop workflow, but understand the MIDI side of things isn't as strong as Logic.

Best just to give it a try I suppose!


----------



## Mike Marino (Feb 18, 2015)

Interesting! LPX and Spaces user here, but haven't come across that bug on my system. I'll keep a look out from now on though.

Mac user / 10.9.5 / LPX 10.1.0 / Spaces 1.1.19


----------



## Tatu (Feb 18, 2015)

Even after a complete re-install of everything, I still experience this. Latest versions etc.


----------



## Chris Hurst (Feb 18, 2015)

It is a pain when you can't remember what preset you used! You shouldn't have to write it all down to be honest.

Great sounding reverb, but a bit frustrated by this issue.....


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Feb 18, 2015)

Haven't seen that here.


----------



## Chris Hurst (Feb 18, 2015)

It's odd.

Have re-opened the project about 5 times since posting the message and it hasn't happened since. Maybe it just doesn't like early morning starts!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Feb 18, 2015)

I have not run into this issue, but sometimes repairing permissions on your system drive resolves strange things like this. It's worth a try at least.


----------



## jleckie (Feb 18, 2015)

Yeah. Happens a lot here. Not good...


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Feb 18, 2015)

A similar issue did come up in another thread a while back...

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... t=#3615238


----------



## samphony (Mar 9, 2015)

I had that once but re installed the ilok manager and the problem went away.


----------



## lpuser (Mar 10, 2015)

Happens here, too - although only occasionally and I have not yet found a way to reliably reproduce the issue.

Yesterday e.g. duplicating a track using the + button in Logic X did copy Spaces, but on the duplicated track, the preset was not loaded.


----------



## Ultraxenon (Dec 5, 2016)

Ive got the same issue, just bought it on Black friday. Great reverb, but sometimes the presets want load...strange and annoying!


----------



## Chris Hurst (Dec 5, 2016)

I upgraded my RAM and it hasn't happened since, so can only assume that it is RAM related...


----------



## Ultraxenon (Dec 5, 2016)

Chris Hurst said:


> I upgraded my RAM and it hasn't happened since, so can only assume that it is RAM related...


Yes i could be. I use Cubase 7.5 With 32 Gb ram, and it is a huge project so it could be ram that cause this. Thanks for the reply Chris


----------



## Ultraxenon (Dec 5, 2016)

Ultraxenon said:


> Yes i could be. I use Cubase 7.5 With 32 Gb ram, and it is a huge project so it could be ram that cause this. Thanks for the reply Chris


Actually i got an error message in Spaces that confirmed it would not load presets due to low memory. If i wanted to load anyway i needed to change something in the settings menu of Spaces.


----------

